# change engine or sell



## delrobbo (Sep 19, 2013)

i have a renault trafick 1983 1397cc bought it blind on ebay hired a trailer to get it home.it has taken a lot of work but now it has a mot and tax so its on the road BUT it is very slow.im pleased with the work i have done with interior and exterior its clean and tidy and at least its been saved from the scrap heap.engine is fine its just so slow.so ive looked into fitting a bigger engine and box [renault 5 ??]with little luck.so maybe sell it and buy another your views would be welcome.least it can be road tested now by anyone that was interested in it.thanks.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

a 1400cc engine is not large c/w modern ones, presumably it is petrol rather than diesel?

You say it is very slow, what exactly do you mean by that since MH are not F1 type vehicles even with modern engines? I believe it is the Renault C1J engine;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renault_Cléon_engine#CxJ

information from this page;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renault_Trafic

they obviously found the engine underpowered as they rapidly switched to a larger version, which required modification to the bonnet and front end and bumper...... so fitting another engine may be hard....

Is the engine properly tuned and working to the highest level? I just wonder whether the engine appears underpowered because it has worn e.g. cylinders, or whether you are expecting too much from a 30 year old engine?

It would be useful to see/hear from other users of that type of vehicle what performance they get from it BUT..........

Dave


----------



## delrobbo (Sep 19, 2013)

thanks for reply engine is spot on i dont exspect a speed machine as you say its 30 years old and yes general wear and tear would have taken its toll.seems hard going to get it up to 50 mph.and yes it is petrol.thanks for above links dave.all the best.


----------

